# Sedani



## Tizona

*Lui e io*

_[...] mi schernisce perché ho impiegato un'ora a fare la spesa, ho comprato a un banco le cipolle, a un banco *i sedani*, a un altro la frutta. A volte, fa lui la spesa, per dimostrarmi como si può fare velocemente: compra tutto a un unico banco, senza nessuna incertezza; e riesce a farsi mandare il cesto a casa. Non compra *sedani*, perché no li può soffrire.

Natalia Ginzburg (Le piccole virtù)_

Non è che io lo compro spesso ma se lo compro, compro "il sedano" mai "i sedani". Sbaglio? 

Voi cosa comprate: il sedano? i sedani? tutti e due?

Grazie


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Anche io spontaneamente userei il singolare (quasi come se fosse un sostantivo "non contabile"), però non credo che ci sia nulla di sbagliato nell'usare il plurale (specialmente se si vuole indicare la quantità; per esempio, "ho comprato cinque sedani"). Inoltre, probabilmente è anche un'allusione anaforica alle righe precedenti, in cui si era fatto riferimento a questa verdura in plurale.


----------



## Tizona

TheCrociato91 said:


> Anche io spontaneamente userei il singolare (quasi come se fosse un sostantivo "non contabile"), però non credo che ci sia nulla di sbagliato nell'usare il plurale (specialmente se si vuole indicare la quantità; per esempio, "ho comprato cinque sedani").


Pensavo di essere io a sbagliare usando il singolare non lei... 



TheCrociato91 said:


> Inoltre, probabilmente è anche un'allusione anaforica alle righe precedenti, in cui si era fatto riferimento a questa verdura in plurale.


No, prima ha parlato di tante cose che non hanno in comune ma questa è la prima volta che parla dei sedani.


----------



## ohbice

Io dico il sedano solo perché quando mi capita di comprarlo ne compro solo un gambo. Altrimenti forse direi sedani o forse "tre gambi di sedano". Sicuramente se fossero più d'uno userei il plurale. Non so se sbaglio.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Neanch'io  userei il plurale, sebbene non vi sia nulla di male nell'impiegare il termine *al* plurale, credo. Si potrebbe anche usare l'articolo partitivo: _ho comprato del sedano, del prezzemolo e delle carote_.


----------



## bearded

Forse quel plurale sta ad indicare che esistono su quel banco diverse qualità di sedano (verde, bianco, sedano-rapa,...) e non ne viene comprata nessuna.
Varietà di sedano


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
forse dipende anche dal tono più o meno regionale del narratore. Ad esempio nel maceratese (credo nelle Marche in generale) si acquista/cucina/mangia LA FAVA, cosa che, ad altri orecchi, potrebbe suonare... stramba.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, alfa


alfaalfa said:


> LA FAVA, cosa che, ad altri orecchi, potrebbe suonare... stramba


In effetti, ad es. in Toscana, per ''fava'' si intende tutt'altro.. 
Comunque insisterei sulla mia interpretazione: i sedani = i vari tipi di sedano.


----------



## lorenzos

Il plurale mi sembra poco usato, ma sicuramente non è un errore. Direi:
-_Non mi piacciono le carote, le patate, le fave..._
ma
- _Non mi piace il sedano._
@bearded sei sicuro? Se uno compra i sedani non mi pare che si intende che ne prende uno bianco e uno verde... così come, se compro le cipolle, non ne prendo una bianca, una rossa e una dorata.


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
No, sicuro no, però mi sembra plausibile.  ''A un banco i sedani'' / Non compra sedani perché non li può soffrire'' (tutto al plurale) mi pare riferirsi a tutti i tipi di sedano. Del resto penso proprio che su un banco di ortolano ci possano essere diverse varietà di cipolle: bianche, rosse, di Tropea.. Ne comprerei un tipo per il semplice soffritto, uno per il risotto..


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Forse quel plurale sta ad indicare che esistono diverse qualità di sedano (verde, bianco, sedano-rapa,...) e non ne viene comprata nessuna.
> Varietà di sedano


Non credo, il termine plurale si trova in ricette e siti di agricoltura.
Come coltivare il sedano: tutti i segreti per un’ottima produzione
Coltivazione sedani - Ortaggi
Ricetta Sedani brasati - Le Ricette di Buonissimo
Sedani ripieni alla pratese


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded "_Oltre allo scalogno e ai cipollotti, hai preso _le birre_?"_
Mi pare originale intendere diverse qualità di birra.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> il termine plurale si trova in ricette e siti di agricoltura.


In almeno uno dei link che hai citato (coltivazione sedani) ''sedani'' significa proprio vari tipi di sedano:


> Tra le varietà di sedano a coste bianche...



Normalmente tu diresti ''i sedani non li posso soffrire'' se ti riferissi ad un unico tipo?


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> In almeno uno dei link che hai citato (coltivazione sedani) ''sedani'' significa proprio vari tipi di sedano:
> Non necessariamente:  "I sedani preferiscono un terreno ricco e ben drenato, in posizione aperta.../   Se invece si opta per l’imbianchimento naturale dei sedani.../  La coltivazione biologica dei sedani prevede di fornire .../  ...man mano che i sedani si alzano".
> Normalmente tu diresti ''i sedani non li posso soffrire'' se ti riferissi ad un unico tipo?


Io non uso il plurale "sedani" per riferirmi all'ortaggio in generale, ma non escludo che altri lo facciano, così come viene usato il singolare quando in genere viene usato il plurale (vedi post #7).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Quello di_ fava _è un evidente regionalismo, se parlassi con un italiano, non della mia regione, userei le fave, cosa che faccio spesso, tra l'altro, anche parlando coi miei conterranei.


----------



## symposium

In ambito gastronomico credo che sia automatico usare il plurale per le verdure, il singolare sarebbe quantomeno ambiguo: sarebbe strano leggere "ricetta di cipolla al forno/ patata arrosto" ecc., inevitabilmente ci si immaginerebbe che la ricetta preveda una singola cipolla/patata/carota/fava/fagiolo ecc. Per una ricetta di "sedani" credo si faccia, magari inconsciamente, lo stesso ragionamento, anche se in effetti il sedano, che come l'aglio, le insalate e altre verdure, è già un vegetale composto da varie parti (le gambe/gli spicchi/le foglie ecc.) e probabilmente viene percepito come una verdura già "plurale" perchè composto da una pluralità di parti, quindi alla fine dire "sedano" o "sedani" non cambia molto.


----------



## lorenzos

Forse il problema sorge perché, mentre patate, cipolle, melanzane ecc. sono percepite come verdure a pieno titolo, comunemente il sedano va, con il prezzemolo, la salvia e il rosmarino, tra gli *aromi*. 
Ma...* il* radicchio e *la* cicoria?


----------



## Gommik

Dato che conosco bene le piante posso dirvi con assoluta certezza che, a parte il sedano rapa, solo un esperto distinguerebbe vari tipi di sedano (che poi sono varianti coltivate, non specie differenti). Una persona comune non distinguerebbe, al mercato, il sedano x dal sedano y, come facciamo a occhio per le melanzane lunghe o quelle tonde, i pomodori 'Piccadilly' o i 'Datterini'. 
Oggi il sedano viene venduto praticamente porzionato, o dal fruttivendolo si chiede una costa, assieme a un mazzetto di prezzemolo (anche il prezzemolo ha moltissime varietà, ma non diciamo "i prezzemoli"). Potrebbe essere che all'epoca di Ginzburg fossero però presenti abitualmente due o tre varietà di sedano, che è comunque molto apprezzato nelle minestre e nelle preparazioni a lunga cottura in casseruola tipiche della gastronomia del Nord. Forse Ginzburg ha scritto "i sedani" perché lei era abituata a vederne più d'uno, come noi oggi vediamo tanti tipi di pomodoro. 
A parte che non lo ritengo un errore in sé, però mi sembra un regionalismo dovuto a una maggiore presenza di varietà alimentari coltivate.
È molto interessante questa cosa dei sedani.


----------



## lemure libero

Mi sembra che in parte sia un arcaismo.


----------



## Odysseus54

Ricordiamoci anche che N. Ginzburg ha scritto un intero romanzo, 'Lessico famigliare', in cui le varianti non standard dell'italiano che si parlava a casa sua sono il pretesto per una narrazione autobiografica. Non credo fosse contraria a qualche idiolettismo.

Anch'io direi 'sedano'.  E' convincente l'ipotesi che si pensi in genere ad un 'uncountable', a meno che non si parli di ricette dove si tratta esplicitamente di singole coste di sedano che vengono cotte come ingrediente principale.  Nel qual caso 'sedani' puo' essere la scelta piu' naturale.  "Sedani in umido" invece di "sedano tritato", insomma.


----------

